# Premie twins catch up rate



## Bobo (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry if posting on wrong board, looking for HV advice really.  My twins are now 18 weeks old (11 weeks corrected). They were both on 50th centile at birth and are both being breastfed with 1 formula top up before bed.  They are now both on or v.slightly above the 0.4th centile. Since birth they have averaged a weight gain of 4oz a week. As I understood it a gain of 4-7oz a week was the target but clearly they are now way behind. I was ok about this until I met another twin Mum whose babies are 16 weeks old (4 weeks corrected) and they currently weigh the same as mine. I'm not unduly worried as the babies are happy enough but I don't want to persevere with the BF if it could be severely affecting their growth.

Any advice much appreciated.

Rose


----------

